# Looking for an iPad user



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm looking for a iPad user to help me out with a web page I need to test. All I need is for you to view the page I'll provide a link to and let me know what you see.

If you're interested, send me a PM. 

Thanks in advance!

Peace...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I have one. Send it over.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Also replied.


----------

